# deploying to Africa



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*Cape Town in a nut shell.....*

Hi Mystic1219,

You will certainly know when you have arrived... it must be one of the most picturesque harbour scenes in the world, what with the back drop of Table Mountain and the V&A waterfront. This city is truely metropolitan in that there are all kinds of folk and nationalities that live and will be visiting there.
As for the weather, if you arrive on the wrong day it can be rather windy.If you arrive in the near future you will notice that half the surrounding area has been thrashed by some heavy storms so there is a good chance you may pass some of the countryside that has been washed out to sea, as you float in. But It is our Mother City and when you arrive you see why our fore fathers stayed.

The beaches and Babes on a sunny day are awesome the water cold as those beaches have the effect of the cold Benguela current coming down the west coast of Africa.
It is also Africa's, Briton beach or San Francisco as the Gay fraternity have made the city their own, so all in all a very colourfull vibrant City. 

I hope that you enjoy your stay!

Spatan :cocktail:


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

mystic1219 said:


> I am in the navy and deploying to Africa soon. I will get to visit over 20 countries (all costal countries). I will only have 2-5 days in each one, but I am really looking forward to it. I am not sure (nor would I be able to say) dates for any of them. One place I can say Im going is Cape Town, S.A. Can anyone give me any info on this area? Not sure what I'm looking for, like specific questions but just would appreciate anything you guys could tell me about the area. I would LOVE to be able to do some hunting while I am there, but cant afford anything crazy. Also I wont have my gear with me so if I did I would have to go somewhere that provided a gun or bow. Not sure if that is a possibility with only a few days there, just thought Id see what input you guys on AT had on the trip. Thanks for any help!


If I may ask, what are you guys doing here. Something to do with the current Pirate problems of the African East coast? I understand our navy are fighting these tugs where they can.


----------



## normbates1 (Apr 14, 2008)

I used to be in the Navy too, except on a submarine. I only got to see the world through a periscope, plus I was able to crash into a Russian sub back in 93. 

As for hunting, you need to find out what your port of calls will be after Cape Town. Set up to take leave in Cape Town then meet the ship at the next port, Port Elizabeth, East London or Durban if possible. That should give you enough time to get to the lodge, have some time hunting then back to the ship. 

Now, if you wanted to hunt with the 5 days that you have out of Cape Town, 1st and last days would be travel, that Gets you 3 in the bush. Not bad if you are gun hunting, but you won't get to be picky as you would be in a longer hunt. 

As for prices, you can expect to pay anywhere from $100 a day to about $1000. You will really need to do your research, but it can be done. Plus, you need to factor in the game animals you want to hunt. You may find a cheap place, but their animals may cost twice as much as a place with a higher daily rate. I think that you should be able to do it for around 
$2-$3000. 

Now if it were me and I were still a swinging bachelor, I'd stay in Cape Town. I've been told of the high population of Gay dudes which means that the female to STRAIGHT male ratio is pretty high and should make for good hunting. Also tell them you're from Canada, everybody likes the hockey/fun loving Canuks.

Feel free to PM me with any questions that you may have.

Wishing you fair winds and following seas,
Norm


----------



## urabus (May 22, 2006)

normbates1 said:


> ..............Now if it were me and I were still a swinging bachelor, I'd stay in Cape Town. I've been told of the high population of Gay dudes which means that the female to STRAIGHT male ratio is pretty high and should make for good hunting. Also tell them you're from Canada, everybody likes the hockey/fun loving Canuks............


+1
that's why it took me 8 years to finish a 3 year course at UCT (university of cape town) 

3 to 1 ratio.....what a pleasure.....hmmm....
bars at youth/back packers hostels......
drunk australian, swedish pretty young things....hmmm.....


----------



## normbates1 (Apr 14, 2008)

I propose an Archery Talk South African Forum conference to be held in Cape Town!


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

normbates1 said:


> I used to be in the Navy too, except on a submarine. I only got to see the world through a periscope, plus I was able to crash into a Russian sub back in 93.


You crashed the USS Grayling into the Novomoskovsk.:thumbs_up Respect, was that on purpose, have you guys decided yet:wink:


----------



## normbates1 (Apr 14, 2008)

Kinda ruins the theory of big ocean little submarine. They had it coming to them, they looked at us wrong.

I'm just glad there wasn't 200 Russian sailors on the pier wearing neck braces waiting for us with their lawyers when we got back.:smile:


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Mystic - my advice is to avoid the Somali coast. Don't want a movie like Ohio-class Down!


----------



## mystic1219 (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks for all the replys. Hunting looks out of my price range, plus I am not sure as to how long I will have there but it will only be a few days. I am working with several of the countries in Africa training thier militaries (against piracy and in other areas). I'm looking forward to seeing all I can see in Africa:shade:


----------

